# Help me upgrade my machine please



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

So, a lonnnnnnnng time ago I posted here for the first time:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/6446-hi-where-to-start/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=45872&embedComment=45872&embedDo=findComment#comment-45872

I got the De'Longhi Magnifica ESAM4200 and I am happy to say that it is still going strong with absolutely zero issues.

However, I have started drinking a lot more coffee now. All of which are milky coffees. I have found myself getting a boatload of upgraditus and want to get a new machine. I was hoping you guys could help me?

Things I am looking for:

Preferably A Bean to cup machine as I think this suits my needs

I like some automation as it speeds everything up which I like about my current machine. But I don't mind getting involved a bit.

My wife doesn't drink hot drinks. So I can't get a separate grinder etc etc as she just won't allow it, haha.

Something that is noticeably better than what I currently have. I know I have a cheap and basic machine. But I really like the coffee it makes. When I use my steam wand I get silky and velvety bubbles. Overall, it's served me well 

I have been looking at the sage machines but they don't seem well regarded on here?

Budget - Less than 800 and I won't be divorced!

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

neonplanet40 said:


> ...I know I have a cheap and basic machine. But *I really like the coffee it makes*. When I use my steam wand I get silky and velvety bubbles. *Overall, it's served me well*


 ...and after 8+ years it's still doing the above ☝; why upgrade ?.....that upgradeitus "bug" is nasty....if you're not careful that divorce "may" come sooner than you thought....throw away that credit card while you can....good luck though with whatever you do decide to purchase 😋


----------



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess I'm wondering if a new machine would get more out of my coffee. Hence the bug to upgrade


----------



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

Also, even if I could get some recommendations that I can research further for my budget. That would allow me to get stuck into some reading etc.

Thank you.


----------



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a bump for some recommendations please. Thanks all ☺


----------



## neonplanet40 (Aug 11, 2012)

So, I did a search and got no hits here. What do we think of the Gaggia Magenta Plus? It seems like a good option given my preference for milk drinks.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

neonplanet40 said:


> Just a bump for some recommendations please. Thanks all


 For bean to cup I only ever see Melitta mentioned. You mean just press a button and wait? That's not a Sage. For those you have to learn to use it like every other machine. Takes about 2 months to get good with it I found.


----------

